# Cereal and milk bad or good ?



## Johnjo12 (Apr 10, 2016)

So I'm struggling for food ideas and for a meal i was thinking cereal like cheerios or rice crispies or something with skimmed milk with a milk protein shake with peanut butter but looking at cereal and milk they have a lot of sugars in not sure if bad or good sugars but they have quite a bit in and i am lean bulking

Are cereal and milk an okay food for bodybuilding


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Donut seeds (Cheerios) are shite anyway!


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Porridge oats and milk?

Most cereals are pretty high in sugar.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Iifym.

There I said it.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Porridge and bran flakes. Lucky charms if I want a treat lol


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Denied said:


> Porridge oats and milk?
> 
> Most cereals are pretty high in sugar.


 This.

Make a protein shake, preferably banana.

Add to a large bowl of porridge oats. Stir.

Microwave for two minutes,

Chop up a banana and mix in.

Eat.

Lovely.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I have this 2-3 times a day sometimes, fills me up, powers me, gets the calories in:

> Large bowl of oats, whole milk, cinnamon

> Wholemeal Peanut Butter Toast

> Banana


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Johnjo12 said:


> So I'm struggling for food ideas and for a meal i was thinking cereal like cheerios or rice crispies or something with skimmed milk with a milk protein shake with peanut butter but looking at cereal and milk they have a lot of sugars in not sure if bad or good sugars but they have quite a bit in and i am lean bulking
> 
> Are cereal and milk an okay food for bodybuilding


 Oats and milk, much better.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Cereal is cheap processed crap mixed with sugar and milk is full of puss and anti biotics and is meant for a different specie, casein protein from dairy has been proven to directly switch on cancer cells, so no Id have to vote no good on this one.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Cereal and sugar are both fine. Best time to eat it is around workout.

I have a dextrose intra and a bowl of lion bar cereal after.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Cereal and sugar are both fine. Best time to eat it is around workout.
> 
> I have a dextrose intra and a bowl of lion bar cereal after.


 Lion bar cereal, wow never knew they sold it, that's me fcuked, I just put 7lb on reading it lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Lion bar cereal, wow never knew they sold it, that's me fcuked, I just put 7lb on reading it lol


 Yep and they do toffee crisp, they are my 2 favs.

As long as they fit your macros there is no problem and as i said sugar round workouts is good. Will give you a nice oump and make you feel full


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Yep and they do toffee crisp, they are my 2 favs.
> 
> As long as they fit your macros there is no problem and as i said sugar round workouts is good. Will give you a nice oump and make you feel full


 Both going on the shopping list lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

How long before workouts, maybe an hour before, and another bowl straight after.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Yep and they do toffee crisp, they are my 2 favs.
> 
> As long as they fit your macros there is no problem and as i said sugar round workouts is good. Will give you a nice oump and make you feel full


 I'm cutting for my powerlifting comp at the min but the toffe crisp cereal has just hit the top of my to eat list! Roll on two weeks!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

IGotTekkers said:


> casein protein from dairy has been proven to directly switch on cancer cells


 Do you have a link to a credible source for that claim?

As a slightly semantic aside, there isn't really such a thing as 'cancer cells' that could be 'switched on'. Cancerous cells are normal cells with mutated DNA, causing them to replicate in an uncontrolled manner. For casein to somehow cause cancer it would need to cause such a change. Given that there is casein in human milk as well as bovine milk I'd have to say I am VERY sceptical. Although I do realise there are different types of casein protein.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm a huge cereal lover, eat 2-3 bowls a day normally. Krave, Crunchy Nut, Frosties, Rice Krispies, Toffee Crisp, Lion, Cheerios... just a few that I love, all of which I have in my cupboard right now.


----------



## Johnjo12 (Apr 10, 2016)

So should i have cereal or oats with milk ? as i can eat both easily .

Also is it true that high carbs and fats eaten together make you put on a lot of fat or is that utter bulls*T just someone told me that haha


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Johnjo12 said:


> So should i have cereal or oats with milk ? as i can eat both easily .
> 
> Also is it true that high carbs and fats eaten together make you put on a lot of fat or is that utter bulls*T just someone told me that haha


 Excess calories makes you fat.

No food makes you fat.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Wheatabix, shreddies, shredded wheat, seem the best choices, low sugar, be carful with bran flakes some are only a low % of bran so not worth the extra cash

also if you wanted to push sugar lower switch milk for almond or soya milk, go to the UHT section (carton milk) abs there are tons of different milks, like rice milk etc


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cereal is cheap processed crap mixed with sugar and milk is full of puss and anti biotics and is meant for a different specie, casein protein from dairy has been proven to directly switch on cancer cells, so no Id have to vote no good on this one.


 Can you spot the vegan!


----------



## Johnjo12 (Apr 10, 2016)

jayDP said:


> Wheatabix, shreddies, shredded wheat, seem the best choices, low sugar, be carful with bran flakes some are only a low % of bran so not worth the extra cash
> 
> also if you wanted to push sugar lower switch milk for almond or soya milk, go to the UHT section (carton milk) abs there are tons of different milks, like rice milk etc


 Ye I'm using whole (blue) milk atm as it makes up kcal easier but the only problem with almond milk etc is its very expensive and i can't afford to be paying much for milk


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Johnjo12 said:


> Ye I'm using whole (blue) milk atm as it makes up kcal easier but the only problem with almond milk etc is its very expensive and i can't afford to be paying much for milk


 Soya is cheaper mate

http://groceries.asda.com/product/soya-milk/asda-smartprice-longlife-soya-milk-unsweetened/43049983

milk tastes a lot better though


----------



## Johnjo12 (Apr 10, 2016)

jayDP said:


> Soya is cheaper mate
> 
> http://groceries.asda.com/product/soya-milk/asda-smartprice-longlife-soya-milk-unsweetened/43049983
> 
> milk tastes a lot better though


 Wow thats epic ! might try it


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cereal is cheap processed crap mixed with sugar and milk is full of puss and anti biotics and is meant for a different specie, casein protein from dairy has been proven to directly switch on cancer cells, so no Id have to vote no good on this one.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Do you have a link to a credible source for that claim?
> 
> As a slightly semantic aside, there isn't really such a thing as 'cancer cells' that could be 'switched on'. Cancerous cells are normal cells with mutated DNA, causing them to replicate in an uncontrolled manner. For casein to somehow cause cancer it would need to cause such a change. Given that there is casein in human milk as well as bovine milk I'd have to say I am VERY sceptical. Although I do realise there are different types of casein protein.


 hes a dickhead, dont even waste your time.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cereal is cheap processed crap mixed with sugar and milk is full of puss and anti biotics and is meant for a different specie, casein protein from dairy has been proven to directly switch on cancer cells, so no Id have to vote no good on this one.


 @Dark sim Think it was this fella who put me in my place with regards to the dangers of protein.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

banzi said:


> hes a dickhead, dont even waste your time.


 C'mon banzi, stop holding back with your subtlety and tell us what you really think of tekkers. 

Sorry to say Tekkers, as a Veggie (not Vegan), I can't say I've ever read anything so ridiculous. I wouldn't mind reading the source of this theory tho!

anyway, Oats and Milk with flavoured protein to taste has always been my breakfast of choice. That or toast with peanut butter and nutella on the weekends.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Do you have a link to a credible source for that claim?


 It comes from Colin Campbell - author of the China Study.

He fed aflatoxin - the carcinogenic mould found on peanuts to rats, and compared the effect of different proteins at different levels on the development of cancers. A diet of 20% casein caused liver tumors to emerge, whilst 5% casein didn't

Conclusive proof huh ?

Actually - all you have shown is that the combination of aflatoxin & casein promotes tumours in rats, when their only other source of calories is sugar & corn oil. It says nothing about what a wholefood diet might do (since whey protein has proven tumour suppressive effects)

What Campbell neglects to mention for some strange reason is that his experiments also show that gluten plus lysine (mimicking the combination of wheat & beans) does exactly the same thing as casein. He also neglected to mention that the low-protein rats suffered acute toxicity from the aflatoxin which the high protein diet protected them from - and this shows the basic flaw in the experiments conclusions.

Protein wasn't causing cancer at all. Aflatoxin is a poison, which the liver tries to remove from the body - but unfortunately it does so by turning it into a compound that causes liver tumours. A low protein diet stops the liver from doing it's job properly.

This is why it's important to look past the headline of studies like this - especially ones with an agenda.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Wasn't that Campbell bloke a veggie /vegan fanatic and had the book funded by some soya producer or something?

Sure I saw something along those lines.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Major Eyeswater said:


> It comes from Colin Campbell - author of the China Study.
> 
> He fed aflatoxin - the carcinogenic mould found on peanuts to rats, and compared the effect of different proteins at different levels on the development of cancers. A diet of 20% casein caused liver tumors to emerge, whilst 5% casein didn't
> 
> ...


 Thanks for taking the time to summarise that  . I'd not come across this particular bit of scaremongering before. Think I might just continue to 'risk' eating dairy products!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

empzb said:


> Wasn't that Campbell bloke a veggie /vegan fanatic and had the book funded by some soya producer or something?
> 
> Sure I saw something along those lines.


 There's so much wrong with the study that I could spend all bloody day pointing out the problems with it.

A similar study was done in the 80's, but with monkeys instead of rats, and more realistic doses of aflatoxin instead of the massive amounts that Campbell fed to his rats. The results were very different - low protein monkeys developed cancer, high protein ones stayed healthy. The reason was that in Campbells rats, in the low protein group, the aflatoxin was also killing cancer cells caused by the toxin the liver could deal with. The high protein group saw no cancer increases - because their livers were able to deal with the lower doses of toxin completely.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Do you have a link to a credible source for that claim?
> 
> As a slightly semantic aside, there isn't really such a thing as 'cancer cells' that could be 'switched on'. Cancerous cells are normal cells with mutated DNA, causing them to replicate in an uncontrolled manner. For casein to somehow cause cancer it would need to cause such a change. Given that there is casein in human milk as well as bovine milk I'd have to say I am VERY sceptical. Although I do realise there are different types of casein protein.


 Don't have the link to text but if you watch "forks over knives" they do the experiment on film.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Denied said:


> @Dark sim Think it was this fella who put me in my place with regards to the dangers of protein.


 Nope I don't think it was lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> hes a dickhead, dont even waste your time.


 Please link a study to back up your claim.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Please link a study to back up your claim.


 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/profile/27946-igottekkers/


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

banzi said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/profile/27946-igottekkers/


 FLOL..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/profile/27946-igottekkers/


 Touche'


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cereal and sugar are both fine. Best time to eat it is around workout.
> 
> I have a dextrose intra and a bowl of lion bar cereal after.


 Try the asda cereal called jungle bites ... literally identical but cost like £1 a box


----------



## e1usive (Sep 16, 2012)

I mean OP, do a lot of reading. If i was losing weight/cutting, I wouldn't be having milk with my shakes, I wouldn't be choosing to fill my calorie deficit with cereals, but each to their own.

OP here's a good breakfast meal which works for me well, fills me up, and well kind of tastes like a pudding.

2 Large Apples or 1 Apple and 1 Large Banana

150-200G Low Fat/No Fat Greek Yoghurt

Half Tbspn Cinnamon

15-40g Whey, depends if you like the taste of Greek Yoghurt or not depends on the amount of Whey you put in.

Fills me up every morning, 17g Protein per 150G of Greek Yoghurt, low Carbs and low fats, good meal, no more than 250-300 Cals.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

e1usive said:


> I mean OP, do a lot of reading. If i was losing weight/cutting, I wouldn't be having milk with my shakes, I wouldn't be choosing to fill my calorie deficit with cereals, but each to their own.
> 
> OP here's a good breakfast meal which works for me well, fills me up, and well kind of tastes like a pudding.
> 
> ...


 I always diet and have full fat milk and do well,having two shakes a day atm and dieting.


----------



## e1usive (Sep 16, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I always diet and have full fat milk and do well,having two shakes a day atm and dieting.


 I didn't say it's wrong, just if it was me, I would be looking to get my calories whilst cutting from other sources and replace the milks in my shakes with water etc.

Also your a big guy judging from your picture so you're maintenance is likely to be quiet high. The OP seems to be a newb based on his vast array of topics asking for advice on individual foods.

I guess it comes down to a preference, there's no right or wrong, I just look at it as I would rather get my calories from other foods.


----------

